# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  cottage cheese dip

## getpumped24

add a pack of onion dip mix to a large container of ff cottage cheese and put it on some whole wheat cracker. great snack, almost as good as chips and dip.

----------


## biggnik56

gonna try this tonight

----------


## UNCCwrestler

tried it a few weeks ago, went awsome with some black pepper and Olive Oil Triscuits!

----------


## rubix6

this sounds good!!! im going to try it for sure

----------


## biggnik56

i never got to try it. im gonna today, i swear!!!

----------


## High-roller

going to get it now, but how many crackers can I eat

----------


## biggnik56

i woulda been better if i blendedthe mix and cottage cheese in a blender or MAGIC BULLET!!!! mostly for consistency. But, the flavor wasnt bad.

----------


## jcosley

great idea...never thought of this! I'd personallly blend it all together though, but it would pry be fine unblended too.

----------


## BurntRbr

cottage cheese with nacho cheese doritos is amazing as well

----------

